# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  Επισκευή monitor crt.

## ok1gr

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα monitor ctx 17" (vl700) το οποίο δεν ανάβει. Το ledάκι ανάβει αλλά η οθόνη δεν ανάβει. Μετά από 100-200 πατήματα άν του καπνίσει κάνει το γνωστό "πάτ" και ανάβει. Ξαναπέρασα της κολλήσεις της τροφοδοσίας από πάνω αλλά τίποτα. Ξέρω ότι κάτι συμβαίνει με την τροφοδοσία. Πού πρέπει να εστιάσω την προσωχή μου? Στον μετ/τιστή των 22kv ή σε κάποιον πυκνωτή?  Κάθε βοήθειά σας μου είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## electron

Όπως και ο ίδιος λές θα πρέπει να εστιάσεις την προσοχή σου στην περιοχή της υψηλής.Πρόσεξε μήπως κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι αλλοιωμένος(ελαφρώς φουσκωμένος),το επόμενο βήμα είναι να αρχίσεις να υποψιάζεσαι μήπως ο μ/σ υψηλής έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ok1gr

Οι μόνοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί κοντά στην υψηλή τάση είναι ένας 47μF/250V και ένας 47μF/100V και είναι οκ. Οι μόνοι φουσκομένοι είναι δύο μικροί κοντά στον πρώτο μετασχηματιστή αλλά δεν νομίζω να οφείλεται εκεί το πρόβλημα. Μήπως κανένα transistor αό τα μεγάλα? Πως τα μετράμε? Είναι τα: c5387, d2012, irfs6304 και η scotkey (έτσι γράφεται?, δεν νομίζω...) dd54.

----------


## ok1gr

το c5387 πως το μετράω να δω αν είναι καμμένο?

----------


## electron

Οι φουσκωμένοι πυκνωτές που βρήκες αν είναι στο τροφοδοτικό,ίσως να μην έχουν άμεση σχέση με το πρόβλημα όμως θα ήταν καλύτερα να τους αλλάξεις γιατί ενδέχεται να σου προκαλέσουν έμμεσα προβλήματα.
Το τρανζίστορ που αναφέρεις είναι προφανώς το 2sc5387 και είναι npn.Όπως το κοιτάς από την μεριά που γράφει τα στοιχεία του και ξεκινώντας από αριστερα,το πρώτο ποδαράκι είναι η βάση το δεύτερο ο συλλέκτης και το τρίτο ο εκπομπός.Με το + του πολυμέτρου στη βάση και το - τη μια φορά στο εκπομπό και την άλλη στο συλλέκτη,θα πρέπει να μετράς αντίσταση γύρω στα 600 με 800Ωμ.Όποια άλλη μέτρηση κι αν κάνεις θα πρέπει να μετράς μεγάλη αντίσταση,διαφορετικά το τρανζίστορ έχει καεί.

----------


## ok1gr

Επάνω λέει μόνο c5387 και είναι της toshiba. Μετράω αντίσταση 470-500Ω. Καλά είναι? Τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής πώς τον μετράω? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο μεγάλος μετασχηματστής μετά την ανόρθωση δηλαδί να έχει χάσει χωρητικότητα? Το καπασιτόμετρό μου δυστηχός κάικε και το έδωσα πίσω στην εγγύηση, οπώτε δεν μπορώ να το μετρήσω. Πάντος κρατάει ρεύμα....

----------


## electron

Το c5387 είναι ουσιαστικά το 2sc5387.Η αντίσταση που μετράς στις επαφές του φένεται φυσιολογική.Για τον μ/σ υψηλής είναι δύσκολο να μετρησεις το τύλιγμά του,όσο για τον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό μετά την ανόρθωση αν φένεται από επάνω φουσκομένος καλό είναι να τον αλλάξεις γιατί εκτός από τον <θόρυβο> που προσθέτει στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μπορεί να προκαλέσει απότομες βυθίσεις της τάσης τροφοδοσίας,τις οποίες δεν είναι σε θέση να δει ένα πολύμετρο παρά μόνο παλμογράφος.Αυτές οι βυθίσεις είναι πηγή πολλών κακών για οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα.

----------


## ok1gr

Μπορεί να φταίει και ο πρώτος μετασχηματιστής που στο προτεύον έχει 3 επαφές και στο δευτερεύον 8?
Για να τον μετρήσω πρέπε να είναι στο ρεύμα? Τι μετράω? Dc ή ac? dc μάλλον.......

----------


## electron

Στον μ/σ αυτόν μπορείς να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις που βγάζει στα τυλίγματα που έχει στο δευτερεύον,πάντα με την ανάλογη προσοχή( η τάση που μετράς είναι ac και όχι dc),ή να τον ξεκολλήσεις και να μετρήσεις ομικά το κάθε τύλιγμα μήπως κάποιο έχει ανοίξει.

----------


## ok1gr

ok. Τί αντίσταση πρέπει να έχει? Πόσα Ω περίπου?

----------


## electron

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι την τάξης των μερικών δεκάδων Ωμ.

----------


## ok1gr

ok έγινε,
ήταν ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός δίπλα στον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής. 
Αλλά τώρα υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα.
Θα με περάσετε και για χαζό....
Όταν είδα ότι έγινε, την έκλεισα και πήγα να την μεταφέρω σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο. Όταν την σήκωνα, επειδί την είχα με την οθόνη κάτω, χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο και την άφησα όπως την σήκωσα για να απαντήσω στο τηλέφωνο. Κατεβάζοντάς την όμως για να την αφήσω επειδή είχα τα δάκτυλά μου από κάτω, πήγα να τα τραβήξω λίγο και έπεσε. Βέβαια τα δάκτυλά μου είχαν ήδη ακουμπίσει το πάτωμα. Φανταστείτε ότι έπεσε από ένα εκατοστό ύψος. Άκούστικε και ένας παράξενος θόρυβος σαν να αναπήδησε λίγο. Όταν πήγα να την ξαναανάψω, το ενδηκτικό led αναβόσβηνε και ακουγόνταν ένας θόρυβος σαν σπινθύρας από τον μετασχηματιστή (τον κανονικό μαλλόν). Αυτό έγινε και στην επόμενη δοκιμή. Μετά την ανοίγο και χτυπάω λίγο τον μετασχηματιστή με ένα κατσαβίδι. Από τότε ούτε ξαναάναψε, ούτε έκανε και κανέναν θόρυβό.

Τί μπορεί να έγινε?

----------


## electron

Tόσο κόπο για να πάει τελικά από πτώση;  :Hammer:  Αυτό που τώρα πρέπει να εξετάσεις σχολαστικά είναι να δείς αν η πλακέτα έχει κάπου σπάσει (ραγίσει) ή έχει σπάσει κάποια κόλληση.Αρχικά εννοείτε ότι θα αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις απ'το τμήμα της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## ok1gr

Δεν έσπασε τίποτα και μάλλον η πτώση ήταν άσχετη. Κάικε ο μόνος πυκνωτής που δεν άλλαξα στο πρωτεύον της τροφοδοσίας.........
Σε κάποιο σημείο όταν μετρούσα την ανορθωμμένη τάση 300 και κάτι volt αναβόσβηνε και μου φαίνεται ότι περνούσε εναλλασόμενη τάση στο κύκλωμα. Θα κοιτάξω να αλλάξω και τις διόδους τη Δευτέρα. Ελπίζω ότι θα δουλέψει αλλιώς θα σκάσω.........
Πάντος ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια.
Θα σας πώ τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ok1gr

βρήκα έναν ίδιο πυκνωτή και τον άλλαξα αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Το led αναβοσβήνει  και ακούγεται κάτι σαν σπινθύρισμα από τον κύριο μετασχηματιστή  (όχι της υψηλής). Τον έβγαλα. Πως να τον μετρήσω? Μάλλον πρέπει να φταίει το δευτερεύον αλλά πώς ακριβός μετριέται?

----------


## ok1gr

Τώρα που έβγαλα τον μετασχηματιστή πάλι ακούγετε ένα ελαφρύ τικ-τικ-τικ αλλά πολύ πιο χαμηλό από τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής ή από την οθόνη (μπροστά). Τί μπορώ να κάνω? Θα τρελαθώ. Τζάμπα τόσος κόπος.

----------


## electron

Για να  είναι ο μ/σ της τροφοδοσίας προβληματικός μου φένεται λίγοτερο πιθανό από το να την έχει φάει ο μ/σ υψηλής.Πάντως είμαι της γνώμης να κοιτάξεις και πάλι την βαθμίδα της τροφοδοσίας και της υψηλής που ίσως με την πτώση κάτι να έχει πειραχτεί εκεί.

----------


## moutoulos

Σαν υψηλής μου φαίνεται.......

----------


## ok1gr

και το led που αναβοσβήνει? και το τικ-τικ που ακούγεται πολύ δυνατότερο με τον μετασχηματιστή?
Α! και παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο. Τώρα χωρίς τον μετασχηματιστή, η τάση μετά την ανόρθωση είναι 325V από εκεί που ήταν 308v. Είναι λογικό? Θα ξαναβάλω τον μετασχηματιστή και θα ξαναμετρήσω τις τάσεις μετά της διόδους (μετά τον μετασχηματιστή) και θα σας πώ.

----------


## ok1gr

Νομίζω ότι βρήκα το πρόβλημα.
Δεν έχω τάσεις μετά τον κύριο μετασχηματιστή (στο δευτερεύον).
Συμπέρασμα? Καμένος μετασχηματιστής?

----------


## electron

Στο πρωτεύον του έχεις τάση;Γιατί αν δεν έχεις πιθανόν να μην ταλαντώνει το τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## ok1gr

Ναί έχω. Όταν πάω να την μετρήσω το πολύμετρο τρελένεται. Πρέπει να είναι υψηλής συχνότητας. Θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή μόνο και το δευτερεύον να το μετρήσω στον αέρα να δω τι βγάζει.

----------


## ok1gr

Για σας και πάλι. Δοκίμασα τον μετασχηματιστή στον αέρα και δεν βγάγει τίποτα 1-2 volt στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Όταν λέω στον αέρα σημαίνει ότι τον σήκωσα στην μιά μεριά και άφησα μόνο το πρωτεύον συνδεδεμένο. Τώρα είμαστε σίγουροι ότι φταίει ο μετασχηματιστής? Μη βάζω τζάμπα άλλον.

----------


## electron

Το τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού κοίταξες αν είναι ok;

----------


## ok1gr

Ναι αφού έχω παλμό πολλών khz στο πρωτεύον.

----------


## electron

Επομένως μπορείς με σιγουριά να πετάξεις τον μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## ok1gr

ok. Θα κοιτάξω να βρώ έναν πορόμοιο μεταχειρισμένο. Αν είναι πάλι από οθόνη και έχει τα ίδια πόδια είμαι ok ή μπορεί να βγάζει άλλα ρεύματα?

----------


## electron

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να έπερνες ένα καινούργιο,γιατί τα πόδια του μπορεί να αντιστοιχούν με κάποιου άλλου,όμως τα τυλίγματα εσωτερικά να είναι διαφορετικά.Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να μου πείς είναι αν με τον μ/σ βαλμένο κανονικά πάνω στην πλακέτα μετράς κάποιες τάσεις στο δευτερεύον του.

----------


## ok1gr

όχι τίποτα, το πολύ 1-2 volt.

----------


## electron

Επομένως έτσι ξεκαθαρίζουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό ότι αν η ανάδραση πέρνεται από το δευτερεύον του,τότε είναι καμένος.Φυσικά υπάρχει η πιθανότητα η ανάδραση να έρχεται από τον μ.σ υψηλής και να έχει αυτός πρόβλημα.Στα τυλίγματα του μ.σ που ξεκόλλησες πόσα Ωμ μετράς;

----------


## ok1gr

παιδιά για σας και πάλι. Έχουμε νέα....
Ψανακόλλησα τον μετασχηματιστή ξανα και που το ξαναμέτρησα βγάζει ρεύμα και στο δευτερεύον............. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ Η ΣΥΧΝΩΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΜΩΝ στο πρωτεύον και επομένος και στο δευτερεύον. Θυμίζει τετραγωνικό ημίτονο από 555 timer με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Πχ. το πολύμετρο σε ac στο πρωτεύον λέει μια 100 μετά από λίγο παιρνάει να 1000 και πάλι το ίδιο. Το ίδιο και στο δευτερεύον φυσικά με μικρότερες τάσεις. Αν έχει πρόβλημα το transistor χρονισμού πώς το μετράμε?

έχει και ένα trimmer κοντά στο πρωτεύον. Μήπως να παίξω λίγο με αυτό?

----------


## electron

ok1gr μήπως τελικά έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα σε κάποιον πυκνωτή;Τις τάσεις στο δευτερεύον με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις σωστά.Το τρανζίστορ δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα αλλά η διαδικασία ελέγχου του είναι αυτή που σου είχα περιγράψει σε προηγούμενο post

----------


## ok1gr

Όχι δεν νομίζω γιατί έχω τάσεις και μετά τις διόδους αλλά γίνεται πάλι αυτό που περιγράφω παραπάνω. Έρχεται ρεύμα, φεύγει και ξαναέρχεται.

----------


## electron

Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις και πάλι έναν σχολαστικό έλεγχο των πυκνωτών που υπάρχουν στη βαθμίδα του τροφοδοτικού.

----------

